# Hyborean Steel (Conan E6 in Tempe)/Also Pbp (from anywhere obviously)



## slwoyach (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd like to get a group together for some Conan D20 gaming after the new year. Ideally I'd run Conan on a biweekly basis and another DM will run something on the other weekends.

The system will be Conan D20, but it will also be a modified E6 game. If anyone doesn't know what E6 means the details can be found here: EN World D&D / RPG News - Powered by vBulletin

The alternating game will of course be whatever the DM would like to run. I'm also going to be starting a play by post Conan campaign if anyone's interested.


----------



## slwoyach (Dec 1, 2009)

I have two so far for the play by post game, another couple would be a good start.


----------



## slwoyach (Dec 2, 2009)

3 players and counting.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2009)

Conan AND E6! Sounds fabulous. Count me in (as a thief).
Need a bit of PC creation details...


----------



## slwoyach (Jan 12, 2010)

The pbp campaign is up and running, here are our PCs so far:

Cast of Characters


----------

